

Sublime Text 2 is the new (and better) Emacs - grundprinzip
https://github.com/grundprinzip/sublemacspro

======
aggarwalachal
This never ending debate of which editor is better than the other has been
going on and on over the years.

Every developer has their own preference. Many prefer TextMate over other text
editors. Others just like e on windows.

I have been following the development of Sublime Text 2 and TextMate 2 closely
for some time now, and it is for sure a better editor than many others.
Sublime has come a long way from the initial version.

But from the terminal I just like the same old vim.

------
rbanffy
I think Emacs' longevity is in itself a strong evidence it's not _that_ easy
to improve on it.

